# Deer tag soup. Again!



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

Just spent the whole week holding out for a big buck and never seen one to shoot at. Just about everytime I was in my stand I would have plenty of does, yearlings, spikes, and even a 4 or 6 pointer came by. So today was the last day and if a person hadn't killed a buck yet then they can use their buck tag to take a doe. 

Sounds simple, right? Especially since they been coming nearby my treestand all week long. 

Well I get out there bright and early before the sun rises. The wind is already blowing. It ends up being a very windy day and blowing in all directions. One minute it's blowing in your face, the next minutes it's blowing from behind you. Then it starts blowing from your right, then it's hitting you from the left. 

Yesterday there was two different groups of hunters out. One hunting one peice of wooded area. Another group hunting the adjacent land next to it. The deer were running back and forth by my stand. I'm in the middle and not one buck to shoot at. 

Today it was so windy the deer weren't moving and there were no other hunters out. I suddenly got the feeling "I'm the only fool out here". I never seen one deer out today, nor did I see any hunters. 

Oh well, it's supper time. I hope this deer tag soup taste good!


----------



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

Need the recipe....... Future SIL could use it........
He was up here the other day, weather conditions sorta like you experienced, he sat in a tree stand for 3-4 hours and didn't see a thing. After putting everything away in his truck he came in and had a cup (or 2) of coffee to warm up and rant about how bad the day was and nothing moving, etc etc etc.
To make a long story short, he did get a chance to get a spikehorn - going down our driveway......... course he woulda had to use his truck to "bag" it!


----------



## Gregg Alexander (Feb 18, 2007)

Should have moved your stand to a new deer trail. I have killed deer in windy conditions, pouring rain, ect. Sounds like you didn't scout out the area good enough. Look for bedding areas, feeding areas and go between areas. Could you have stalk hunted? If you want to bag a deer come on down to God's Country , don't worry about the number of points , you can boil them suckers all day and they will still be horns. Since bow season started 5 deer have been killed off my place by 1 bow hunter, 4 does and 1 spike. I have seen or caught on cam 17 does and little ones, 8 shoot able bucks from good 10pts to spikes. I have been only taking small spikes and 8pt up for the last 10 yrs. And all the does you want.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Sep 24, 2011)

I agree with Gregg, you can hang the rack on the wall, but you can't eat them. Hungry hunters can't be picky


----------



## Gregg Alexander (Feb 18, 2007)

My grandpappy all ways said looking at horns on a wall make for empty stomach's. We eat deer meat year round at my house.


----------



## pheasantplucker (Feb 20, 2007)

I've had my share of deer tag soup. I never pass up a chance at a fat doe.


----------



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

Gregg Alexander said:


> Should have moved your stand to a new deer trail. Sounds like you didn't scout out the area good enough. Look for bedding areas, feeding areas and go between areas. Could you have stalk hunted? If you want to bag a deer come on down to God's Country , .


When it's black powder season and there's hunters stomping around everywhere, them deer ain't gonna be doing there normal feeding and bedding. I'm hunting in a area I've been having real good luck in the past. But this year my hunting area has been invaded with more hunters in the area, and they don't seem to be treestand hunters. They're walking everywhere and are keeping the deer skittish and nocturnal. If this keeps up I'm gonna have to find me a new isolated area. 

Also, we Oklahomans don't have as many deer to hunt as you Alabams folks. We're only allowed 2 deer during the black powder season. One buck and one doe. I only buy a buck tag only and hope of getting a good wall hanger. Come last day if I don't have my buck yet, I can use it for a doe. 

I still got time to fill the freezer. Conventional rifle season is just 3 weeks away and I'll get 16 days to hunt again. Of course, it's still one buck and one doe and again I'll probably just buy a buck tag in hopes of finding Mr. big horns. If I don't find him, maybe I'll shoot a doe on the last day. If the wind doesn't suck again.


----------



## Gregg Alexander (Feb 18, 2007)

Our gun season starts Nov 19 and runs till Jan 31,2012. We have lobbied for several yrs to open gun season early or keep it open until late Feb. Here on my place I put out game cam in mid July and see many little deer as our rut starts in early Dec. Until s few yrs ago the limit was open on bucks and does. Now with the pop growing, they limit us to 3 bucks and take all the does you want. If I could find the picture , I took a couple of yrs ago in Feb after season was over. In the picture is 14 does feeding at a feeder. Trying to force people to help stem the pop growth. I have a 4000 ac club that borders me and they still want kill does. Which is stupid. Best buck taken in the last 8 yrs is only a 8 pt and nothing the brag about.
Come on down and take a few , don't worry about the Game Warden, he eats at my table all the time. I have over a couple of times a hunting season a couple of guys from the Air Base over to hunt, even had a couple of 101st Screaming Eagles just back from Deployment last yr.


----------



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

Gregg Alexander said:


> Come on down and take a few , don't worry about the Game Warden, he eats at my table all the time. I have over a couple of times a hunting season a couple of guys from the Air Base over to hunt, even had a couple of 101st Screaming Eagles just back from Deployment last yr.


I should come down and take a few. In fact, I've got a old high school buddy who lives somewhere down in Alabama. He kills a few every year and has the processer turn them into nothing but sausage/cheese sticks. Then he ships them back here to Oklahoma for some of his kids who still live around here. 

He's told me several times to come on down and join him. But as always, funds are to low to make a quick trip down there and back.


----------

